# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT custom builds, προβληματάκια!!!

## baskin

Θέλοντας να αντικαταστήσω το build 0009 του Acinonyx που τρέχει σε έναν x86 router ο οποίος παρουσιάζει κάποια προβλήματα (random crashes) έφτιαξα ένα image απο το SVN του openwrt (r12926) με τους stable madwifi του openwrt branch (not upstream).

Όλα καλά μέχρι να τρέξω το iwlist ath0 channel, όπου και λείπουν όλα τα κανάλια από το 100 μέχρι το 140.

Το countrycode είναι ρυθμισμένο στο 300 στο /etc/modules.d/S50-madwifi και δίνοντας

sysctl -a | grep country

εμφανίζεται ως σωστά αναγνωρισμένο.

Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα, με τις ίδιες CM9 και το build0009 του Acinonyx δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και τα κανάλια εμφανίζονται κανονικά.

Έχει πάρει το μάτι κανενός αυτό το πρόβλημα με τους madwifi του openwrt στα τελευταία builds.

Τέλος βάζοντας άλλο countrycode το οποίο εμφανίζει τα κανάλια (αν θυμάμαι καλά έβαλα της Βραζιλίας!!!!) δεν ήταν δυνατή η σύνδεση ως client σε άλλον router που τρέχει kamikaze 7.09 (original για ixp4xx). Γυρίζοντας στο build του acinonyx όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά, άρα δεν φταίνε οι κάρτες.

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## acoul

ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να αλλάξεις το regdomain στην eeprom δες εδώ.

με το 0x1ff countrycode σου δίνει όλα τα κανάλια αλλά με ισχύ 0-3mW που για το AWMN είναι μια χαρά  ::

----------


## baskin

> ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να αλλάξεις το regdomain στην eeprom δες εδώ.
> 
> με το 0x1ff countrycode σου δίνει όλα τα κανάλια αλλά με ισχύ 0-3mW που για το AWMN είναι μια χαρά


Θα το δοκιμάσω (αύριο) αλλά και πάλι με countrycode=300 δεν έπρεπε να δίνει τα σωστά όπως οι παλιότερες versions;

Όπως επίσης και με το "Brazil" countrycode γιατί δεν έκανε association με το AP;

----------


## acoul

για να πάρει το countrycode που του δίνεις θα πρέπει το regdomain της κάρτας να είναι 00. δες σχετικά στο δεύτερο λινκ που σου έστειλα πιο πάνω. εδώ είναι το ar5k για openwrt/x86. 

για να ανοίξεις τα περισσότερα κανάλια στην cm9 κάρτες μπορείς να δώσεις το παρακάτω:


```
ar5k 0x-mem-location 0x61
```

ή για regdomain 00


```
ar5k 0x-mem-location 0x00
```

το mem-location για κάθε wifi κάρτα το βρίσκεις με:


```
dmesg | grep mem=
```

----------


## baskin

Δίνοντας:



```
sysctl -a | grep regdomain
```

έπαιρνα πάντα 0, οπότε συμπεραίνω ότι οι κάρτες που έχω είναι στο σωστό regdomain.

Με το "Brazil" countrycode μπορούσα να ανιχνεύσω την απέναντι πλευρά (π.χ. στο κανάλι 108 δίνοντας iwlist ath0 scanning) αλλά δεν γινόταν association με καμία παναγία. Η άλλη πλευρά τρέχει kamikaze 7.09 (σε ixp4xx) με countrycode=300.

----------


## acoul

προσπάθησε να κάνεις fix σε κάποιο rate από τη μεριά του kamikaze 7.09 που είναι σε AP mode:


```
iwconfig ath0 rate 48M
```

και από τη μεριά του φρέσκου madwifi άστο στο auto:


```
iwconfig ath0 rate auto
```

καλό είναι να παίζεις με το ίδιο madwifi version πάντως και από τις δυο μεριές.
επίσης στο νέο madwifi δώσε και αυτό:


```
iwpriv ath0 doth 0
```

δες τι σου βγάζει το dmesg στο φρέσκο kamikaze

----------


## baskin

> ```
> iwpriv ath0 doth 0
> ```


Αυτό τι κάνει; (ακαδημαϊκά ρωτάω - θα το δω αύριο).

Επίσης υπάρχει πουθενά καμιά λίστα με τα options που μπορούμε να δώσουμε στο /etc/config/wireless (π.χ. compression, fframes κλπ);

Στα build του Acinonyx από default υπήρχαν όλες οι δυνατές επιλογές (commented). Σε αυτά που έχω φτιάξει, εμφανίζονται μόνο οι πολύ βασικές.

----------


## baskin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> iwpriv ath0 doth 0
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Διάβασα για το doth (βλέπε 802.11h)!!!

----------


## baskin

Προβλημάτων συνέχεια....

Τελικά όλες οι κάρτες μου είναι σε regdomain=00.
Με countrycode=0x35c, λειτουργούν στα κανάλια από το 100-140 αν και δίνοντας iwlist ath0 channel εμφανίζονται μόνο μέχρι το 136. (???????)

Αν το σήμα που λαμβάνω είναι χειρότερο από -50db δεν επιτυγχάνεται association. Στον router υπάρχει μία ζεύξη (πολύ κοντινή) με σήμα περίπου -45db η οποία και συγχρονίζει κατευθείαν. Όλες οι άλλες που κυμαίνονται από -60 έως -70 δεν συγχρονίζουν με καμία παναγία ότι κι αν προσπαθήσω (fix rates κλπ).

Μου βρωμάει ότι κάτι τρέχει με το HAL που φοράει το madwifi branch του openwrt.

Όλες οι κάρτες με το προηγούμενο HAL (της build0009 του Acinonyx) συγχρονίζουν κανονικά (και με το σωστό countrycode=300).

----------


## acoul

θα πρέπει να βάλεις τον παλιό HAL να είναι σε AP και σε fix ταχύτητα. δοκίμασε fix ταχύτητα και από τη μεριά του slave με τον νέο HAL. η εντολή για τα κανάλια είναι:


```
wlanconfig ath0 list chan
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα σου (με το association) έχει σχέση με το TPC. Στα build μου το απενεργοποιώ.

Τσέκαρε αν μπορείς αυτό το build -> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/openwrt/onyx/build-0010-rc4 .

----------


## baskin

> Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα σου (με το association) έχει σχέση με το TPC. Στα build μου το απενεργοποιώ.
> 
> Τσέκαρε αν μπορείς αυτό το build -> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/openwrt/onyx/build-0010-rc4 .


Πως απενεργοποιείται το TPC, για να το δοκιμάσω και στα δικά μου builds. 

Θα δοκιμάσω και το δικό σου, από Δευτέρα (ελπίζω να παίζει κάποιος inet2awmn proxy). Δεν το βάζεις και στο internet για πιο εύκολα.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα προσπαθήσω να το βάλω στο http://www.acinonyx.tk/ εντός του Σ/Κ.

Για απενεργοποιήσεις το TPC θα πρέπει να περάσεις σαν option στο make το ATH_CAP_TPC=0

Μπορείς να πάρεις και έτοιμο το patch για την απενεργοποίηση του TPC από εδώ -> http://git.acinonyx.ath.cx/?p=openwrt.g ... 5438f5713e

----------


## baskin

> Για απενεργοποιήσεις το TPC θα πρέπει να περάσεις σαν option στο make το ATH_CAP_TPC=0


Επειδή τώρα μαθαίνω....  ::  . Όταν δίνω make world θα πρέπει να προσθέσω το παραπάνω option, και με ποια σύνταξη;

----------


## Acinonyx

Το option είναι για το compile του madwifi driver γενικά.

Για να το πεις στο openwrt να το κάνει compile και πακέτο με το option αυτό, πέρνα απλά το παραπάνω patch στο Makefile του πακέτου του madwifi.

----------


## baskin

> Το option είναι για το compile του madwifi driver γενικά.
> 
> Για να το πεις στο openwrt να το κάνει compile και πακέτο με το option αυτό, πέρνα απλά το παραπάνω patch στο Makefile του πακέτου του madwifi.


Sorry για τις συνεχείς ερωτήσεις, αλλά χρειάζομαι καθοδήγηση στην διαδικασία του patching (δεν το έχω ξανακάνει ποτέ).

Από το link που μου έχεις δώσει, τι κατεβάζω και πως το περνάω στο Makefile του madwifi (αυτό το βρήκα που είναι  ::  )

Που θα πάει θα τα μάθω...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάνε όσες ερωτήσεις θες!

Κατεβάζεις το diff σε μορφή raw (ακολούθησε τα links).

Το patchάρισμα γίνεται πηγαίνοντας στο φάκελο packages και πατώντας:


```
patch -p2 < αρχείο_patch
```

Επειδή το συγκεκριμένο είναι 2 γραμμές μπορείς να το περάσεις και με το χέρι με ένα editor. Να προσθέσεις τις γραμμές δηλαδή που ξεκινάνε με + στο Makefile στα σημεία που βρίσκονται μέσα στο patch.

----------


## acoul

ή να το βάλεις μέσα στο packages/madwifi/patches directory με ένα σχετικκό πρόθεμα μπροστά --> 001-aci.patch, 010-aci-patch κλπ.

----------


## baskin

Το έβαλα με το χέρι για τώρα (με editor) και θα δοκιμάσω αύριο, λογικά, το image.

Επειδή όμως προτιμώ τον τρόπο που είπε ο acoul, θέλω να ρωτήσω:

Από το git url που μου έχεις δώσει, επιλέγω στην τελευταία γραμμή που λέει:



```
package/madwifi/Makefile	diff | blob | history
```

το diff και στην νέα σελίδα που εμφανίζεται κάνω δεξί κλικ και αποθήκευση στην επιλογή raw που βρίσκεται στην δεύτερη γραμμή πάνω πάνω;

Edit: Extra ερώτηση (τώρα που σας βρήκα θα σας βομβαρδίσω...) Πως επιλέγουμε την version του kernel; Τα builds που φτιάχνω γίνονται με τον 2.6.25, αλλά από ότι είδα υπάρχει και ο 2.6.26 και ο 2.6.27. Τι αλλάζουμε για να αλλάξει και ο πυρήνας;

----------


## acoul

μπαίνεις στα βαθιά ... έτσι είναι:


```
vim target/linux/x86/Makefile
```

θέλει μερικά fine tune αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα βρεις μια χαρά!

----------


## baskin

Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το patching με τον τρόπο που προτείνει ο acoul (και θα ήθελα να ακολουθήσω για να έχω έναν έλεγχο των επιπλέον patch που βάζω).

Με το χέρι όλα καλά (edit το Makefile), έφτιαξα ένα image, αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να το δοκιμάσω.

Έβαλα το patch του acinonyx (το οποίο επισυνάπτω - έχω αλλάξει το extension για να ανάβει) στον φάκελο patches, αλλά η συμπίληση  ::  (το compile βρεεεε) σταματάει με το παρακάτω σφάλμα:



```
Applying ./patches/001-acinonyx_tpc_off.patch using plaintext:
can't find file to patch at input line 7
Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|X-Git-Url: http://git.acinonyx.ath.cx/?p=openwr...f0b7f21a608a36
|
|diff --git a/package/madwifi/Makefile b/package/madwifi/Makefile
|index 55d1727..3e970c0 100644
|--- a/package/madwifi/Makefile
|+++ b/package/madwifi/Makefile
--------------------------
File to patch:
```

Που έχω κάνει πατάτα;;;

Edit: Το extension το άλλαξα για *ανέβει* το αρχείο, στο μέλλον θα προσπαθήσω να το κάνω να *ανάβει* όπως έγραψα αλλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμη πόσο θα φέγγει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτά που πετάς μέσα στο φάκελο *patches*, πατσάρουν τον πηγαίο κώδικα του madwifi - όχι το OpenWrt το ίδιο. Για αυτό και το σφάλμα που σου παρουσιάζεται. Πρέπει αναγκαστικά να πατσάρεις το Makefile ΕΣΥ (είτε με την εντολή patch είτε με το χέρι).

Για τον kernel: Αν δοκιμάσεις άλλο από το 2.6.25 πυρήνα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μην είναι έτοιμα όλα τα patches για το x86 target και να έχεις προβλήματα.

----------


## acoul

δίκιο έχει ο aci, το συγκεκριμένο patch θέλει στο χέρι  ::  Ο 2.6.26.x παίζει ok, για κάποιο λόγο προτιμούν τον .25 ακόμη. O .27 του λείπουν κάποια iptables, qos patches κλπ. latest .26 πρέπει να είναι ok!

----------


## baskin

Το build με το patch του acinonyx για την απενεργοποίηση του TPC δούλεψε και το association ήταν εφικτό και για τα πέντε interfaces του router.

Αντιμετώπισα ακολούθως πληθώρα θεμάτων (κυρίως με τον OLSR), αλλά θα τα δούμε ένα ένα.

Πρώτα απ' όλα είχα "κουλή" συμπεριφορά στην ρύθμιση της ισχύος των atheros interfaces. Συγκεκριμένα:

ενώ όλες οι κάρτες ήταν ρυθμισμένες (μέσω του /etc/config/wireless) σε txpower 1, αμέσως μετά από reboot μόνο η πρώτη (ath0) που ήταν πρώτη και στον /etc/config/wireless, ρυθμιζόταν στην σωστή ισχύ. Όλες οι άλλες έπαιζαν στο maximum. Δεν δοκίμασα να βάλω πρώτη καμία άλλη στον /etc/config/wireless (π.χ. την ath1).

Το κουλό είναι ότι μετά από το reboot δίνοντας /etc/init.d/network restart, όλες οι κάρτες έπαιρναν την σωστή τιμή. Αν γινόταν restart στον router πάλι μόνο η πρώτη ρυθμιζόταν σωστά και επανεκκινόντας το network έπαιρναν και οι υπόλοιπες τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις (όσον αφορά το txpower).

Εννοείται ότι με iwconfig athx txpower 1 δούλευαν αμέσως.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω test εξοπλισμό για να δοκιμάζω κατά βούληση και ο συγκεκριμένος router είναι ο πιο ενεργός στον δίκτυο (5 backbone και 1 AP) οπότε όταν προλαβαίνω του αλλάζω δίσκο (με τα νέα builds) για να δοκιμάζω.

Τα θέματα του olsr αργότερα. Καμιά ιδέα για την κουλαμάρα της ρύθμισης της ισχύος;

----------


## acoul

/etc/init.d/local.start  ::

----------


## baskin

> /etc/init.d/local.start


Μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις λίγο αυτό, γιατί δεν έχει τύχει να δω τι κάνει.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πρώτα απ' όλα είχα "κουλή" συμπεριφορά στην ρύθμιση της ισχύος των atheros interfaces. Συγκεκριμένα:
> 
> ενώ όλες οι κάρτες ήταν ρυθμισμένες (μέσω του /etc/config/wireless) σε txpower 1, αμέσως μετά από reboot μόνο η πρώτη (ath0) που ήταν πρώτη και στον /etc/config/wireless, ρυθμιζόταν στην σωστή ισχύ. Όλες οι άλλες έπαιζαν στο maximum. Δεν δοκίμασα να βάλω πρώτη καμία άλλη στον /etc/config/wireless (π.χ. την ath1).
> 
> Το κουλό είναι ότι μετά από το reboot δίνοντας /etc/init.d/network restart, όλες οι κάρτες έπαιρναν την σωστή τιμή. Αν γινόταν restart στον router πάλι μόνο η πρώτη ρυθμιζόταν σωστά και επανεκκινόντας το network έπαιρναν και οι υπόλοιπες τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις (όσον αφορά το txpower).
> 
> Εννοείται ότι με iwconfig athx txpower 1 δούλευαν αμέσως.
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω test εξοπλισμό για να δοκιμάζω κατά βούληση και ο συγκεκριμένος router είναι ο πιο ενεργός στον δίκτυο (5 backbone και 1 AP) οπότε όταν προλαβαίνω του αλλάζω δίσκο (με τα νέα builds) για να δοκιμάζω.
> ...


Ναι. Δυστυχώς στο μαμίσιο script ρύθμισης του madwifi δεν υπάρχει γενικά πρόβλεψη για συστήματα με πάνω από μία atheros κάρτα. Κάποτε είχα σχεδόν ξαναγράψει όλο το script αυτό για να παίζει όπως θελουμε εμείς. Ίσως βέβαια να έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές στον driver του madwifi και έχεις αυτή τη συμπεριφορά. Δοκίμασε όμως να πάρεις ατόφιο το madwifi.sh από το http://git.acinonyx.ath.cx/?p=openwrt.g ... ads/master και να αντικαταστήσεις αυτό στο δικό σου build μήπως σου λύσει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## baskin

Μετά από αρκετές δοκιμές και την πολύτιμη βοήθεια των acinonyx και acoul, στον πιο φορτωμένο router του CyWN (έχει 5 backbone και ένα AP με έναν client), τρέχει custom build του openwrt 8.09 branch revision 12988.

Χρειάστηκε να περαστεί ένα patch του acinonyx για την απενεργοποίηση του TPC του madwifi, όπως επίσης και να φτιαχτεί ένα custom startup script για την σωστή ρύθμιση της ισχύος εκπομπής των atheros interfaces. Επίσης εξαιτίας του ότι όλοι οι άλλοι routers τρέχουν παλιότερες εκδόσεις των madwifi, στα links του κόμβου έχει καρφωθεί το rate των καρτών για να αποφευχθούν αστάθειες.

Το μόνο προβληματάκι που δεν έχω καταφέρει να λύσω είναι ότι παρ' όλο που ο olsr λειτουργεί κανονικά, μετά από reboot χρειάζεται περίπου 5 λεπτά μέχρι να πάρει και στείλει τα routes. 

Το σημαντικό κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ότι *όλο το configuration το έκανα (για λόγους δοκιμής) από το web interface* (luci) που ενσωμάτωσα στο build. Πιστεύω ότι το επίπεδο ρυθμίσεων μέσω του web interface είναι πλέον σε σχεδόν ολοκληρωμένα επίπεδα και μπορούμε να μιλάμε για πλήρη εναλλακτική λύση αντί για Mikrotik με ελάχιστες παρεμβάσεις από την κονσόλα (για αυτούς που την φοβούνται).

Η εγκατάσταση νέων builds θα συνεχιστεί και σε άλλους x86 (για τώρα) routers του CyWN και θα συνεχίσω να αναφέρω εντυπώσεις και προβλήματα.

----------


## Acinonyx

Πολύ καλά! 

Μία ερώτηση: Στην zebra έχεις OLSR ή kernel routes;

----------


## baskin

> Πολύ καλά! 
> 
> Μία ερώτηση: Στην zebra έχεις OLSR ή kernel routes;


Δεν το έπιασα αυτό με την zebra (δεν την έχω δει....  ::  ).

Σκέτο OLSR βάζω. Αν μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις;;;  :: 

Να ενημερώσω ότι σήμερα εγκατέστησα σε άλλον router, νέο build στο οποίο έβαλα και αρκετά από τα στατιστικά (collectd), για CPU, processes, traffic, wireless signal level και άλλα, τα οποία παίζουν θαυμάσια.

----------


## Acinonyx

Άκυρο, ξέχασα ότι δε χρησιμοποιείτε quagga. Εσείς παίζετε καθαρά full olsr..

----------


## baskin

Σε νέο build που έφτιαξα (για χ86 - r14117) δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω το compression στις CM9. Μου δίνει ότι "interface does not accept private ioctls". Ξέρουμε κάτι περί αυτού. Χρησιμοποιώ το madwifi branch του openwrt. Fast frames και bursting ενεργοποιούνται κανονικά.

Τώρα που το είδα και στα παλαιότερα builds r13.... που έχω φτιάξει πάλι δεν μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω compression. Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;

Επίσης το ένα interface που είναι σε master mode, ενώ σηκώνεται κανονικά κατά το boot, δεν συγχρονίζει και πρέπει να του δώσω /etc/init.d/network restart για να λειτουργήσει κανονικά. Το άλλο που είναι σε managed mode συγχρονίζει κατευθείαν μετά το boot.

----------


## Danimoth

Ανασύρω ένα προγενέστερο πρόβλημα που συζητήθηκε στο θρεντ...




> ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να αλλάξεις το regdomain στην eeprom δες εδώ.
> 
> με το 0x1ff countrycode σου δίνει όλα τα κανάλια αλλά με ισχύ 0-3mW που για το AWMN είναι μια χαρά


Εγώ μάλλον έχω regdomain 0, σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω:
[email protected]:~# sysctl -a|grep regdomain


```
dev.wifi0.regdomain = 0
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi0.rp'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi0.radar_print'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi0.radar_print_all'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi0.radar_dump'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi0.radar_dump_all'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi0.rp_flush'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi0.panic'
dev.wifi1.regdomain = 0
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi1.rp'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi1.radar_print'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi1.radar_print_all'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi1.radar_dump'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi1.radar_dump_all'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi1.rp_flush'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'dev.wifi1.panic'
sysctl: error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.route.flush'
```

Τα error δεν ξέρω τι είναι αλλά πάντως το regdomain είναι 0. 

Πώς βάζω όμως 0x1ff countrycode?

Με googlarisma βρήκα ότι πρέπει να προσθέσω 

```
ath_ahb countrycode=0x1ff
```

στο αρχείο /etc/modules.d/50-madwifi
αλλά αυτό δεν έπιασε.
Δοκίμασσα κι αυτό:

```
ath_pci countrycode=0x1ff
```

αλλά ούτε αυτό έπιασε...

Το αρχείο είναι ως εξής:



```
wlan
wlan_scan_ap
wlan_scan_sta
ath_hal
ath_rate_minstrel
wlan_acl
wlan_ccmp
wlan_tkip
wlan_wep
wlan_xauth
ath_pci
ath_pci countrycode=0x1ff
```

----------


## JollyRoger

μπορεί να λέω βλακεία, αλλά αν το countrycode είναι παράμετρος του ath_pci...

μάλλον πρέπει να το βάλεις 1 φορά, ΜΕ την παράμετρο... όχι 2, μια χωρίς και μετά 2η με  :: 

(αν είπα κοτσάνα βαράτε  ::  )

----------


## Danimoth

Δίκιο είχες.. Έπιασε!
Thx :]

----------


## acoul

> μπορεί να λέω βλακεία, αλλά αν το countrycode είναι παράμετρος του ath_pci...
> 
> μάλλον πρέπει να το βάλεις 1 φορά, ΜΕ την παράμετρο... όχι 2, μια χωρίς και μετά 2η με 
> 
> (αν είπα κοτσάνα βαράτε  )


το 'χεις ... έτσι και το έπιανες θα του άλλαζες τα φώτα, με την καλή έννοια ...

----------


## baskin

Τελικά οι CM9 υποστηρίζουν compression και αν ναι γιατί δεν ενεργοποιείται το ρημάδι;  ::

----------


## acoul

> Τελικά οι CM9 υποστηρίζουν compression και αν ναι γιατί δεν ενεργοποιείται το ρημάδι;


δεν το χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ, δες εδώ.

----------

